# Swissvax Seal Feed alternative



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I have seen Swissvax Seal feed in a number of Details and like the look and sound of it but can't quite believe how expensive it is! What if any are the alternatives? or is it really worth the £40+ price tag?

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

T1 & AF Revive


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EIN-GUMMI-100


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Does it actually blacken Kev?

It's also waterbased, isn't that usually a bad thing with trim dressing. 

To the OP, look at nano express. I believe it's a little trade secret. I've been using it on my trim for a while now and it's fantastic and durable.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the seals ive used it on, yes. depends how faded they are i guess..
would probably only be a problem if it gets wet before soaking in....


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I just use 303 protectant


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Einszett Rubber Care. Been using it for a while now and works really well.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

tommyzooom said:


> I just use 303 protectant


+ 1 or AG Vinyl & Rubber Care.


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

Gummipflege is a product that 'feeds' rubber. Worth a look.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I use Einszett Rubber Care for this kind of price You can't get anything better than that in my opinion.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Seal feed can be used on inner and outer seals, gummi inner only.

Yes it is expensive, but you use so little it will do a lot of cars.

If for personal use only, gummi for inners, and trim for outers, just remember to wipe down after 20-30mins with mf on the outers.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Plenty of good alternatives. Had a good look through at quite a few of them. I missed the T1 release, which looks fairly impressive. I was looking at ordering some I1 from them so might have a look at the T1.

Is there many opinions on the Swissvax Seal Feed?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Doug,

I had a gummipflege and it was ok. Did the job. I then managed to buy some SV Seal Feed in the sales section on here and it was well worth it, I think it does a much better job on the seals (especially anything external)(Then swapped gummi in the swaps section as I no longer needed it).

Yes SV is expensive but it is one of those things that will last for ages (in fact I am thinking of splitting my bottle and swapping some on here, as half a bottle will last me forever as I only look after two cars)


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

You could also give Britemax RubberMax a go.

Fish


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Some really interesting options. I knew there would be plenty 



fatdazza said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I had a gummipflege and it was ok. Did the job. I then managed to buy some SV Seal Feed in the sales section on here and it was well worth it, I think it does a much better job on the seals (especially anything external)(Then swapped gummi in the swaps section as I no longer needed it).
> 
> Yes SV is expensive but it is one of those things that will last for ages (in fact I am thinking of splitting my bottle and swapping some on here, as half a bottle will last me forever as I only look after two cars)


That might of been the Seal Feed I was going to buy. I kinda tabled an offer but had to wait to pay day if he hadn't sold it but someone bought it in the mean time


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

CarPro PERL - undiluted. :thumb:

Water-based dressings are healthier for seals than solvent based ones and PERL at full concentration on exterior trim will give you the biggest hit of protective siloxane directly on the rubber / plastic. 

The only thing I have seen close in concentration is 303 aerospace but PERL can be diluted down to suit any other purpose you need it for. 

Its my turn-to dressing but make sure you clean the accumulated crud off the seals first with a good APC, maybe even a quick wipe of IPA or solvent to remove older silicones but follow up with a wash. :thumb:

Cheers

Brian


----------

